# Common sense dieting



## Concreteguy (Jul 18, 2018)

Please watch this guys!!!!!!!!!! Learn to live and enjoy being lean.




[ame]https://youtu.be/i6p6yzxB3_8[/ame]


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jul 19, 2018)

i like seth's videos... no nonsense and straight to the point


----------



## Sully (Jul 19, 2018)

You hear that guys? Do your fucking cardio! I don’t care if you’re bulking or cutting, just do some cardio. If you won’t listen to me, maybe you’ll listen to whoever this guy is.


----------



## custom creation (Jul 19, 2018)

I hate, but I always do it


----------



## psych (Jul 23, 2018)

3:16 munchies


----------



## j4ever (Jul 25, 2018)

good video!


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 26, 2018)

Sully said:


> You hear that guys? Do your fucking cardio! I don’t care if you’re bulking or cutting, just do some cardio. If you won’t listen to me, maybe you’ll listen to whoever this guy is.



At the very least you need some cardio for good heart health.


----------

